# I haven't been sharing...wood edition!



## SDB777

Since I'm just about bored with looking at those poly resin pens and such in the other topic, I decided to get back to the pretty stuff.......WOOD!!!
Here's one I made for a contest at 'someplace else', but it was ruled 'over done' due to the finial being replaced. But it wasn't quite enough pen to be entered into the other catagories...little 'under done'(go figure)!





Used the rollerball guts from a Jr. Gent and a Cigar pen kit, the timber is Spalted Ramon Burl Stump...CA finish.

Did I ever mention, I love me some spalted Pignut Hickory!




Top one is a Chrome Jr. Gent.....of course, it's crosscut. And the bottom one is a chrome/gold Trivalent Sierra...again crosscut.

This one is one of the first I ever made.




Hadn't quite got the photo'ing thing down yet, and thought I needed to use the sun to make great photo's....
This photo actually has the pen kit and the timber in it.....

Scott (I'm really sharing now) B

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Gdurfey

Wow,great work and inspiring to me.


----------



## SDB777

Gdurfey said:


> Wow,great work and inspiring to me.


 

Thank you! I just happened to get what was inside the timber to show off itself......glad you like them.




Scott (anyone see the 'mistake' on the last one) B


----------



## SDB777

More? Why sure!!!

This is probably the most under-rated piece of timber in the pen turning community....




Jr. Gent gold rollerball wearing some Eastern Red Cedar(with sapwood).




Jr. Gent gold rollerball wearing...you guessed it! Eastern Red Cedar crosscut....love those knots without CA(not really).



Jr. Gent chrome rollerball wearing....really, you know.
ERC goes well with any plating you'd ever want to use....going to go 'kitless' with them in the near future!
Scott (this is wicked fun) B

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## DKMD

Nice work, Scott!

(I think the mistake is that the pen is not a Sedona... Still pretty though)


----------



## SDB777

DKMD said:


> Nice work, Scott!
> 
> (I think the mistake is that the pen is not a Sedona... Still pretty though)


 


That's part of it.....



Scott (good eye) B


----------



## Sprung

Scott - great pens in both threads! Well done!


----------



## SDB777

I'm still in the 'spirit of sharing'!

Pretty much speaks for itself...the kit is a SN Gent.
http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Pens/EFXcutOOSrGent001_zps3de185ca.jpg

Piece of Desert IronWood...again the kit is one of those HUGE SN Gent.

http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Pens/EFDIWSrGent002_zpse5d59dd2.jpg


An experiment....Afghan Pine Cone cap, BlackWalnut body. Guts are a Baron bronze....

http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Pens/DSC01006.jpg


A really cool piece of timber(always looking for more of this stuff, as long as it is crosscut)!

http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Pens/BlackLimbaFountainPen001.jpg



Closed ended pens are fun, but mostly a way to get use to making the next step.....kitless. I have not had great success selling closed ended pens here in Arkansas, figure its the economy(I don't sell them cheap).
Scott (guess that enough for now) B

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sprung

Scott, All 4 pics ended up being the same pic of your pen of the Crosscut Horse Apple.

That said, that pen is awesome. I really really like it.


----------



## SDB777

Sprung said:


> Scott, All 4 pics ended up being the same pic of your pen of the Crosscut Horse Apple.
> 
> That said, that pen is awesome. I really really like it.


 


I fixed it, I have no idea how that happened.....I haven't even had a beer yet!



Scott (promise) B

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SDB777

Think I'll do a few more.....


Text says timber type.....surprised?
http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Available%20pens/EFROak002_zps38411744.jpg



Look out.....more Eastern Red Cedar!
http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Available%20pens/ERCxcut004.jpg



Here something different.....any guesses?
http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Available%20pens/UncleDavidsWoodPile002.jpg



Some Costa Rica timber
http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Available%20pens/Lapo_w-blank2.jpg






Think I should turn some more?



Scott (raining, so no wood planing) B

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NYWoodturner

Really nice work Scott. I really like that ERC in post#4. I may have to give ERC more consideration after seeing that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Scott those are some of the finest pens I have seen. I like your forms really well too. You make pen turning look worth while. 
You have a really good eye for wood. Top notch man. 


(I noticed you labeled the hedge/osage/bois d' arc wood labeled as horse apple. While we all know it isn't, you might get gigged for it on a dedicate pen forum.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SDB777

Kevin said:


> Scott those are some of the finest pens I have seen. I like your forms really well too. You make pen turning look worth while.
> You have a really good eye for wood. Top notch man.
> 
> 
> (I noticed you labeled the hedge/osage/bois d' arc wood labeled as horse apple. While we all know it isn't, you might get gigged for it on a dedicate pen forum.)


 

I used wiki for the name  >>>> LINK <<<< 
They list six different common names for this species of tree/shrub...so I used a little 'what-the-heck', and picked something different then everybody did back then. 



My 'eye' gets lucky like 1 out of 7 times, I burn the junk(my contribution to global warming) and show the rest. I have burned a lot of wood trying to find 'stuff' that is better then average.....but I'm getting better at not just bringing every chunk home I find too. I often actually carry a saw around, and will 'sample' a chunk before I commit to it....ie, I'm getting tired of carrying heavy wood just to burn it!



Scott (thanks everyone! beer time) B


----------



## Kevin

Wikipedia is a collection of opinions. That's my opinion and my opinions are facts. :D


----------



## ChrisN

Wow, that's a lot of nice pens! What kind of a contest would reject something as "overdone"?


----------



## ChrisN

Kevin said:


> Wikipedia is a collection of opinions. That's my opinion and my opinions are facts. :D


Around here they may be.....;)


----------



## ssgmeader

Lots of great pens, I like ERC (probably because it's the first wood I ever used to start turning) Any way I could convince you to post a tutorial on how to do the finial replacement? I think that adds a ton to the level of turning on that kit.


----------



## SDB777

ssgmeader said:


> Lots of great pens, I like ERC (probably because it's the first wood I ever used to start turning) Any way I could convince you to post a tutorial on how to do the finial replacement? I think that adds a ton to the level of turning on that kit.


 


On the finial...easy, just flip it over and knock it out with a 'punch'. Turn the finial first on the blank, and just CA it back into place.

The kits come from www.timberbits.com and at $4/ea they are a bargain to 'experiment' with!!!




Scott (I'll try to remember the camera next one I do) B


----------



## ssgmeader

Cool, no issues with ordering from Australia? That's really the only reason I havn't tried Timberbits yet.


----------



## SDB777

ssgmeader said:


> Cool, no issues with ordering from Australia? That's really the only reason I havn't tried Timberbits yet.


 

I general order at least $250.00 at a time. Shipping is free over $80(haven't had a problem with that mark yet-wish I could keep the order cha-ching that low). I generally have the order in my hands in 3-5days! I know big Penn companies that can't process my order in that time frame! And David is a 'stand up guy'.....


Scott (I like inexpensive in this area) B

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I have a couple of ceder logs in my shop that I brought home, but they where all split when I found them. I bet I could get a gazillion pen blanks out of them. :D I betcha it will smell really nice when I saw em on the band saw. ;)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SDB777

woodtickgreg said:


> I have a couple of ceder logs in my shop that I brought home, but they where all split when I found them. I bet I could get a gazillion pen blanks out of them. :D I betcha it will smell really nice when I saw em on the band saw. ;)


 

My whole neighborhood smells great when I mill!
You could always get those little 'net' type bags and package up the dust(from the mill) and sell those as 'potpourri'(sp?) at shows!



Scott (I get really picky when I'm cutting blanks now) B


----------



## woodtickgreg

A friend of mine has a friend that gave him a bunch of hardwood floor samples, he doesn't even do wood working, so he gave them to me. I think I can get a bunch of pen blanks out of them, unusual tropical woods that I wouldn't have bought. Some of them have some nice figure, some just cool colors. I really gotta start turning pens, there going to be great to give away.:D

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ssgmeader

woodtickgreg said:


> A friend of mine has a friend that gave him a bunch of hardwood floor samples, he doesn't even do wood working, so he gave them to me. I think I can get a bunch of pen blanks out of them, unusual tropical woods that I wouldn't have bought. Some of them have some nice figure, some just cool colors. I really gotta start turning pens, there going to be great to give away.:D


 
This how I got a bunch of Spalted Maple blanks, Left over Hardwood floor from doing a ballroom dance floor, the spalt lines obviously couldn't be used. I've gone to local woodflooring places too and you can usually get some scraps for nothing the blanks from 3/4 tongue and groove tend to be in the 5/8 x 5/8 thickness so you can't do the bigger pen kits with them but hey kiln dried nicely figured wood for next to free is hard to say no to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SDB777

Let's throw some more photo's in!

Pretty much self explanatory....










This one is some Bicote, the kit is a Jr. Gent chrome



Scott (guess I need to do a tutorial for photography) B

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin

Scott your picture taking is even better than your pen turning, and I would put your pens against anyones, and I mean that. I am truly impressed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SDB777

I know, it's amazing what a tripod, a few photo's and some software can do.....these are mostly all HDR images.




Scott (the tutorial is in the Classroom section) B

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ssgmeader

SDB777 said:


> On the finial...easy, just flip it over and knock it out with a 'punch'. Turn the finial first on the blank, and just CA it back into place.
> 
> The kits come from www.timberbits.com and at $4/ea they are a bargain to 'experiment' with!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott (I'll try to remember the camera next one I do) B


 

Scott I just so happened to have a JR Gent laying around and tried the finial....It was easier than I thought and boy do I like the little touch it adds to the pen. I'll try to posts pics when I have better light. Thanks for the idea!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Woodman

Scott, I'm having my morning coffee while I thoroughly enjoy your *Penmanship*. A great start to my day!
I agree with your comments about red cedar. I love when I can combine crosscut heart and sap into a knife handle. They sell quickly!


----------



## barry richardson

Wow, awesome pens! I think the red oak might be my fav... and fantastic photography of course...


----------



## SDB777

goslin99 said:


> Scott, how bout a pic of your lighting setup? Most of my issue is lighting and poor camera quality(phone). I'm going to have to break down and break out the good camera...


 

It's just a simple light tent(24" cubed), with four 100W flood lights(daylight).

Describe 'good camera'? I can do the same thing with my $20 Kodak C330.....that's one super piece-of-turd!




Scott (buy Halloween candy, turn off light...hehehe) B

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SDB777

goslin99 said:


> Hmmm... with good lighting my phone works great, so maybe I won't have to break out the sony with the big macro lens..


 


Big macro lenses aren't really necessary.

I like lens that will do f/45(or better)....





Scott (describe big.....) B


----------

